
Mt. Gox CEO charged with embezzling £1.7m worth of Bitcoin - tmlee
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/2015/sep/14/bitcoin-mt-gox-ceo-mark-karpeles-charged-embezzling
======
acdanger
> He is alleged to have transferred money from Gox’s bank account to other
> accounts in October 2013, where it was mainly spent on buying licenses for
> 3D-rendering software, according to Jiji Press. Some of the money was also
> allegedly used on an “expensive custom-built bed”, Jiji added.

------
cronjobber
Prosecutor charging you with a crime in Japan is said to carry a much higher
chance of eventual conviction than the same thing happening in the US.

